# Liberal "calvinists" swimming the tiber



## calgal (Jan 18, 2006)

Liberal so-called reformed churches and Catholics? Shocking that the CRC is asleep at the wheel (again) 
http://www.ekklesia.co.uk/content/news_syndication/article_060115warc.shtml


----------

